# ordered my new Hiniker today



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

bought a model 700 personal plow, I went and looked a the local dealer and the pump is the same on they use on the bigger models, I looked at the welds and just the whole build of the thing. with shoes the shipped price was 3140 to a truck terminal, I considered a fisher or western personal plow but the pump is tiny compaired this plow is 26" tall and will have less blow over than the western or fisher personals. this even has full sized hydrolic cylinders and a 2 year warrenty. Im not doing commercial work so an RD or other plow was not needed , I did like the 26 snoway but it was more $ than I wanted to spend.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have an 6yr 8.2 Hinni,

no real problems other than replacing the plugs.

Just make sure you push on the foot pedel before you remove your plow 


Good luck with yours.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

ok I dont quite understand what you said


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

topdj;413025 said:


> ok I dont quite understand what you said


After you remove your new plow for the first time you will lol
Just fallow the instructions on the back of the blade.

After a few years corrosion takes it's toll on their plugs (for the power & controller. 
Spray them regularly with Fluid Film and you will be fine.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

oh I have a few things for the plugs, I was a electrician so I have a few products that if used right in the begining should prevent it, I like to WD40 all the bare metal too, I will be hosing it off after every use, depending on the temp


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

topdj;413188 said:


> I like to WD40 all the bare metal too, I will be hosing it off after every use, depending on the temp


Fluid Film makes wd-40 look like salt water. 
Take a look at this stuff you can even get a free sampel can.

just go to the fluid film thread and send them an e-mail


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

got the plow assembled on thurday night
and got the frame mount on today, next is the wiring harness.
the that damn plow is HEAVY for a homeowners plow, Id call it overbuilt or light commercial if you asked me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

topdj;416691 said:


> the that damn plow is HEAVY for a homeowners plow, Id call it overbuilt or light commercial if you asked me.


Plows are a small side line for Hiniker. They primary build farm machinery, they are nothing if not unnecessary HEAVY. Not criticizing just commenting, they're durable take care of it and it will out last the truck that's pushing it.

Might I suggest that you install a set of timbrens immediately if not sooner.
http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/GMFK15C.pdf

The new 1500 chevy platform has one of the softest front ends I've ever encountered. Not criticizing just commenting.

If you want to cut back on the over steer, gain rear traction, plus add longevity to your front end components you must add front suspension assist and always carry ballast


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I did put a 2" lift kit on the front and had the truck realigned before I put this on,
I have not got the wiring in yet, Im just commenting On how hard it is to even move the plow on pavment using just me and my brother , were both over 6' and 200 lbs
and this plow is not light,, guess I got used to the cheap snowbear I had LOL
when I was a kid my dad had a Meyers we were young and had lots of back muscles then LOL

oh I assembled it on my storage buildings apron and its sloped, Its gonna be a PITA to get on the truck and move to level ground


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lifting doesn't increase load capacity,


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont want to increase load capacity, whatever is on the door of the truck is the legal limit. 

so when the plow is on it will ride higher than without the lift. hell its only a Hiniker 700


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I bow to the expert


----------

